# starter packs here!!



## wiz (Jun 3, 2004)

cheers guys

starter pack arrived today, good weekend lined up

Out with the lads tonight, beer and curry
Girls away all weekend at the clothes show
Sat - clean car, stickers in windows and read AbsoluTTe

ian


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you have as good a weekend as it sounded??


----------

